

PHP Weekly just out for this week - inovica
http://phpweekly.com/archive/2014-04-03.html

======
inovica
I can't believe that its nearly a year since we started this. The responses
that we have had from the people who receive the newsletter are overwhelmingly
positive and I'd like to thank the Hacker News readers who helped us to start
off, with encouragement and promotion. We have ran it as a completely free
side project and only just started to take advertising to attempt to get it to
pay for itself. Thank you everyone who has contributed in some way

Ade

